# Minimalism



## sree (May 31, 2009)

Hi,

Can you list the features of Minimalist and Post-Minimalism music. Which is your favorite...


Cheers 
Sree


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

So far the answers have been... minimal.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I know more about minimalism - in the 1960's and '70's, the European and American minimalists started a trend of returning to tonality (wasn't Arvo Part's _Cantus in memoriam Benjamin Britten _called a virtual 'war on atonality?'). More obviously, there was a preoccupation with repetition and build up of the music using cellular structures, which also contrasted with what had gone on before. Pieces like Philip Glass' _Violin Concerto_ have more to do with things by Vivaldi than say with Schoenberg or Varese. Another technique developed by the minimalists (but not exclusively) was the use (or mimicking) of tape loops, such as in the works of Reich & Adams. A seminal piece of minimalism was Terry Riley's semi-improvisatory _ In C_, which I have never heard, but I'm gearing up to see it live at the end of the year.

As for the post-minimalists, I am not really aware of much of their music, so I can't intelligently comment on this (but I have read about them a while back, but have heard almost nothing of their music)...


----------



## Drayhn (Sep 16, 2010)

I like the score to Powaqqatsi by Phillip Glass

great film to check out.


----------

